# Royal Canin Fit 32



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

Is it fine i give my hedgie this if its not SORRY its very hard to find quality cat food here in the phil.
This is the best i can find and an expensive one as well but it doesnt matter i will give the best for my hedgie


Most people here give there hedgehogs Iams or princess cat food


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Looks OK alot better than those other two you mentioned  

Ingredients
Chicken meal, brewer's rice, corn gluten meal, chicken, corn, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), pea fiber, beet pulp, chicken flavor, powdered cellulose, fish oil, dried egg products, brewers yeast, sodium bisulfate, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, choline chloride, dl-methionine, taurine, natural antioxidant, iron proteinate, vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, zinc oxide, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, manganese oxide, calcium pantothenate, manganese proteinate, niacin supplement, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite, vitamin B12 supplement.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude protein (min.) 32%, crude fat (min.) 13%, crude fiber (max.) 4%, moisture (max.) 10%, magnesium (max.) 0.095%, taurine (min.) 0.15%, omega 6 fatty acids* (min.) 1.9%, omega 3 fatty acids* (min.) 0.43%.


----------

